# Where can I buy Knit fabric?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I need large amounts of knit neon fabric. Like what sweatshirts are made of.
It needs to stretch well. Does anyone know of an online store that has it?

I haven't been able to find it in stores. 

It must be neon colors.
Thank you


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Try fabric.com. https://www.fabric.com/SearchResult...tegor---=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e

I think they will send a sample for a very reasonable price.

Hancocks and JoAnnes also have on-line stores.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have looked and looked for knit material, I have a friend who makes rugs out of it, and is unable to get out of the house, I'll check those links, thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you thought of going to good will and getting t-shirts of various colors? or yard/garage sales. And old knit sheets may be good.

And Hancock/JOann's have knit fabrics. 


http://hancockfabrics.com/fashion-knits


http://www.joann.com/search?q=knit fabric


----------



## ninepatch (Sep 26, 2014)

[email protected]
do you need double knit fabric?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

copperhead46 said:


> I have looked and looked for knit material, I have a friend who makes rugs out of it, and is unable to get out of the house, I'll check those links, thanks


I crochet rugs and use t-shirts that I buy at garage sales or friends give to me. I put the word out to all my friends that I'd take any old t-shirts, even those with stains. When they're cut into strips and crocheted in the stains aren't noticeable.


----------

